# My 42 Westfield FB marketplace find.



## Goldslinger (Mar 31, 2019)

I have been looking for a bike to do a ww2 tribute bike. All the junk I have looked at was too expensive. I found this couple hours away and the person was a picker and he just pulled it out of an old barn. He listed it as a 1950s Columbia. The pictures weren't real clear and I didn't want to ask too many questions so I took a ride Saturday. When I got there and looked in the back of his truck I could hardly contain my good fortune. It needs a lot of love, but it is a good start. I have restored a 52 Willys so I know the hunt for the right parts will add to the fun .Well what do you think of it? Anybody that has some of the correct parts I need ,I would be interested to know what you have. I will follow up with a parts list of what this old boy needs. Thanks Sam


----------



## Mercian (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi Sam,

hence your question about the material for headbadges.

It's one of the earliest MG frames so far recorded, very nice (-: There should be another set of letters and numbers stamped on the bb, (possibly H12, J1 or J2) which will allow better dating, but it should be from the first couple of months of 1942. Please tell us if you find them. Also, if it is a Morrow rear hub, the date code on that too.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 31, 2019)

That’s awesome, quite jealous.  I’m waiting for my break still. Good luck with restoration.


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 31, 2019)

Super deal, congrats!


----------



## Goldslinger (Mar 31, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> hence your question about the material for headbadges.
> 
> ...



It doesn't have a Morrow hub it has a Bendix shifting hub. The other number is J3. When I first started this project I figured I would spend a couple hundred dollars on a clone bike to ride around at car shows and swap meets. But now I will have to do it right. I will take some more pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 31, 2019)

Lucky! Fix her up right!


----------



## Mercian (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Sam

Thanks for the J3 (March 1942)  number. There seems to have been a mix of J2 and J3 frames at the beginning of MG production, so I guess production started late February 1942, and they were building up the frames as they arrived on the shop floor.

This is the closest serialed bike after yours, MG43298, quite original, if you click on the camera icons on the page, it gives some detailed pictures, so you will get an idea of what you will be looking for.

http://www.bergerwerke.com/prod699MG2.html 

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello;
Leave in the morning in the idea of finding and buying a bike to make a WW2 tribute and leave later with a good G519, COOL!
Head badge still brass for an frame L3.
Good pick and good restoration, he deserves a second chance!
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi Sam,

@Goldslinger 

I don't know if you still looking for a correct rear hub, but there is one that is the right type (Morrow 36 10) and date (L1, first quarter 1942) for your frame for sale on CABE at the moment:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ww2-morrow-hub-36-10.150675/

No connection with seller etc.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Goldslinger (Apr 27, 2019)

I have been doing a little paint removing to check things out. The wheels are OD paint on the inside but the outside is chrome with OD overtop of it. Do you think that this bike is so early that they used old stock chrome and painted them OD?  It has the right spokes and hub.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Apr 28, 2019)

Your bike is very early 1942 and if you are certain that the OD paint is original from the factory, I believe that it is definitely possible that those are the original rims that were stock items remaining from pre-war factory supplies used on your G519.  Also, since the rear wheel has a bendix shift hub and not the correct Eclipse Machine Div. 36-10 Hub, it is also possible that your rear chrome rim, at least, is post war with WWII surplus paint over the chrome.  From the shade of blue paint in your pics, which look a lot like early post 1947 USAF strata blue, it is also possible that your bike could have been a WWII junker that was rebult/ restored by someone in the Air Force useing correct/non-correct parts for their use on base.  I have a very early 1942 Huffman s/n D50158  677, which I believe was rebuilt circa late 1940's for this same purpose and repainted Strata Blue with yellow chromate markings.  At any rate yours is an interesting example.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Goldslinger (May 17, 2019)

So today I went to a automotive swap meet today to find some Willy’s parts. But ended up with one reflector for the Jeep and a whole ton of bike parts. I picked up this Miami to use for parts for my Columbia. I believe it is a 41 . It is very similar to my g519. The frame is very close except for the straight bar . Plus I picked up a nos handle bar. Here are some pics.


----------

